# What's your shopping experience with AliExpress?



## Ken from ontario (Feb 17, 2018)

I have never bought anything from this giant Chinese online retailer but noticed they have some great prices on the few items I was checking  , the best example is this Techniks ER32 metric collet set (18pcs)  for $119 with free shipping! now this is the lowest price I have ever seen on Techniks collet sets .
There is the usual drawback with shipping  from China, it'll take 40-60 days to arrive !
I'm just wondering what others think of Aliexpress customer service before and after a sale. have you ever had a bad experience buying anything from them?
Here's the link to the collets:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TEC...M/816049776.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.Mz39gp


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 17, 2018)

Beware it could be a counterfeit
I've had a couple snags with Ali- being shorted on some cheap small items and vendor says "don't worry" but the missing items never arrive
Mark
ps check out "tpac tools" on ebay- 100% feedback and good prices


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 17, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Beware it could be a counterfeit
> I've had a couple snags with Ali- being shorted on some cheap small items and vendor says "don't worry" but the missing items never arrive
> Mark
> ps check out "tpac tools" on ebay- 100% feedback and good prices


That's what I thought the moment I saw the price  but it could be the real deal Techniks collet but made in China instead of Taiwan(?).
BTW I'm very familiar with tpac tools, have one of their sets ,the quality is above average in my opinion.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

The store you linked to has been open 6 years and no feedback score, strange.

I have purchased quite a bit of stuff from Aliexpress without issues, average delivery is 2-3 weeks.

I always deal with vendors who have good feedback.

Good luck.

Edit, OK I see it now, I needed to be logged on to see the rating, confirmed 98.6%


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 17, 2018)

Just recently bought a 2 axis DRO for my lathe.  They shipped it DHL, had it at my door step in 7 days!  
I have never received something shipped from China in that short of time.  May have had something to do with it coming out of Hong Kong.  Look like they hand carried it over to HK from neighboring city to ship!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 17, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> The store you linked to has been open 6 years and *no feedback score,* strange.
> 
> I have purchased quite a bit of stuff from Aliexpress without issues, average delivery is 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 I see 98.6% positive feedback.


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 17, 2018)

I had an issue with something I bought that broke about a month later. I got the run around from the dealer, but luckily I used my AMEX and they covered the loss. I'll never buy anything from that site again.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I see 98.6% positive feedback.



Not sure where you are seeing that, the link above takes me to a vendor with zero feedback, Borui Electronic Commerce.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 17, 2018)

I too bought my DRO fro Ali Express and had a great experience, it arrived in a week and more than a year later it still works great. Saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 17, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Not sure where you are seeing that, the link above takes me to a vendor with zero feedback, Borui Electronic Commerce.


I see it, I think you have to be logged in to see the feedback rating.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> I see it, I think you have to be logged in to see the feedback rating.



OK got it, now I see it.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 18, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> I too bought my DRO fro Ali Express and had a great experience, it arrived in a week and more than a year later it still works great. Saved hundreds of dollars.


Thanks , so far we have two for and two against aliexpress.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 18, 2018)

Those are not great odds...


----------



## cathead (Feb 18, 2018)

My experience with Aliexpress has been good.  They were quick and very reasonable so will use them again.  It seems to
be a conglomeration of a lot of companies  as one item will have multi sources and prices.  My experience was with electronic
parts(transistors) so far and have not yet purchased any toolage.


edit:  I just looked at Aliexpress for TOOLAGE and shipping is somewhat expensive.  I guess it depends on what you need...

         Carbide inserts are very inexpensive and ship FREE but something like a R-8 to ER40 adapter costs over $25.00 to ship. 
         Gotta shop around I guess.......


----------



## Moper361 (Feb 18, 2018)

I think you will find a lot of the suppliers on aliexpress and alibaba also sell on eBay now quite a lot of items I buy here in Thailand on eBay now come from China direct and can be found on aliexpress.also to note once you get into all the nooks and crannies of payment etc on aliexpress it works out about the same as eBay .I also here in Thailand buy quite a lot of stuff through lazada Thailand .not so easy with language but I'm lucky I have two interpreters so can manage the prices are very good and delivery times good ,The bonus of lazada even if items are being delivered to Thailand from China it's a cash on deliver purchase so if items do not arrive there is no money that has changed hands so you have not lost anything .I have only had one instance an item did not turn up .there are other countries that use lazada that also have some pretty good prices. But the cash on delivery is a bonus


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 18, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> The bonus of lazada even if items are being delivered to Thailand from China it's a cash on deliver purchase so if items do not arrive there is no money that has changed hands so you have not lost anything .I


It would be a great option to have over here.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 18, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Those are not great odds...


It looks like  those odds are changing more in favour than against, but I'll find out for myself very soon, the deal was too good to pass .


----------



## f350ca (Feb 18, 2018)

I've used them twice with good service. A 4 litre  ultrasonic cleaner and a 3 axis DRO. Both came well packaged. Shipped DHL the cleaner came in less than a week, the DRO took a couple but I ordered it over Christmas and DHL was probably swamped.

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 18, 2018)

f350ca said:


> I've used them twice with good service. A 4 litre  ultrasonic cleaner and a 3 axis DRO. Both came well packaged. Shipped DHL the cleaner came in less than a week, the DRO took a couple but I ordered it over Christmas and DHL was probably swamped.
> 
> Greg


DHL  is one of the more expensive options offered ($53.00) to ship that set, I used Aliexpress premium shipping ($12.75) it should take 18 days to get here.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 18, 2018)

I am trying to find mounting instructions on my DRO scales having a company sticker "Jingce.com" on them. Entered it in email and came up with Aliexpress. So far that is where the trail has ended.

Ray


----------



## middle.road (Feb 18, 2018)

My recent purchase DRO went smoothly except that the site couldn't process Amex. Ended up using MC. I believe it was more of an interfacing problem with Amex and AliExpress.
And now I'm stung by the Chinese Holiday, so there's a long delay in shipment.

As far as getting stung, just follow AliExpress' buyer protection. You have to figure that the items on the 'Bay are coming from the same factories in China so . . .



rock_breaker said:


> I am trying to find mounting instructions on my DRO scales having a company sticker "Jingce.com" on them. Entered it in email and came up with Aliexpress. So far that is where the trail has ended.
> 
> Ray


Here you go Ray, http://www.szjingce.com/index.php?_m=frontpage&_a=index
Does not appear that there is anything in the downloads section though


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 18, 2018)

rock_breaker said:


> I am trying to find mounting instructions on my DRO scales having a company sticker "Jingce.com" on them. Entered it in email and came up with Aliexpress. So far that is where the trail has ended.
> 
> Ray


Please let us know how helpful the company  is after  a sale.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 18, 2018)

I've made several purchases from Aliexpress recently, including a 2-axis DRO. All have been satisfactory, though shipping times can vary widely. The DRO arrived in 6 days and the shipping was free DHL. I didn't find any mounting instructions and would be surprised if there are any considering the variety of machines and mounting possibilities.  It's not that hard to figure out once you put your mind to it and look at other peoples' solutions.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 18, 2018)

I have made 4 different purchases from AliExpress.
All of my transactions turned out satisfactory.


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anyone use BangGood?  There is a lot of machining stuff there, other stuff as well,  quite inexpensive.  Of course price isn't the
only criterion.....


----------



## RobertHaas (Feb 23, 2018)

I like Ali Express myself. It is sort of a AMAZON of Chinese suppliers. funny how 3 or 4 different suppliers sell the same item (Or at least use the same photo) but at drastically different pricing. 

I bought a Boring Bar for my mill and a jacobs chuck. both use an ISO 40 taper. The only wrinkle is the thread is metric, had to build a second draw bar, but that just improved the tooling options I can run.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 23, 2018)

RobertHaas said:


> I bought a Boring Bar for my mill and a jacobs chuck. both use an ISO 40 taper. The only wrinkle is the thread is metric, had to build a second draw bar, but that just improved the tooling options I can run.



This also happens with R8 tooling, you have to pay attention. Some are 7/16-14, some are M12.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 23, 2018)

I have bought half a dozen things from AliExpress, from $1 to $230.  All went smoothly, no issues.  Better results than Amazon or eBay, actually...


----------



## The_Apprentice (Feb 23, 2018)

Alright, recently I have been looking a lot into things at both Alibaba and AliExpress.

The Alibaba thing so far has really irritated me. So many companies will offer what is supposed to be a FREE SAMPLE, yet will hit you with a $50 to $80 shipping fee just for tiny piece of printed paper.


----------



## petertha (Feb 23, 2018)

I think Alibaba is more about larger quantities, manufacturing relationships, bigger scale stuff. AliExpress is more about retail level finished goods.
Bangood I haven't used as much but seems to be similar to AliExpress from what I can tell. And yes, sometimes its the exact same guy (or at least his cousin) on Ali, Ali, Ebay... etc. and prices & ship time can vary.

I've done about 50 transactions on AliExpress & 99% happy. Some of their clone tooling is good, others.. you get what you pay for. No different than ebay or the local store. But it has saved me so much on handful quantities on specialty hardware, metric fasteners, materials. You guys in USA have some decent resources & low shipping. But in Kanuckistan, often times slim pickins.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm a little late to the party but I will add my vote of positive experiences with Aliexpress.  I have purchased several items including two separate DRO packages.  It took a little effort to get the payment method set up on the first transaction but has been very smooth.  

As others have said I have intentionally dealt with vendors with a long tenure and good ratings.  I have found the communiciations with the sellers generally to good - they have been timely and responsive with any questions.  Shipping has ranged from suprisingly quick (under 7 days) to over two weeks.  

I can't speak to the FREE SAMPLE issue mentioned above but I will definitely use again as the savings (on selected items) has been significant.


----------



## Brento (Feb 23, 2018)

I just ordered a 3 axis dro for my mill to go in hand with my tomach tool system


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 23, 2018)

Experience has been positive.  Purchased module gear cutters - worked well (see avatar picture).  Just rec'd some 16mm hardened ground shafting.  Delivery about 3 weeks, not hassles.


----------



## Boswell (Feb 24, 2018)

After reading this thread I checked out Aliexpress and quickly found some metric compression fittings for my one-shot lube system that I was struggling to find in US suppliers (M10x1 for 4mm and 6mm tubing). The price was good/great and they are on there way to me now.


----------



## BenW (Feb 24, 2018)

I guess I might as well add my opinion too. As far as I know, AliExpress is a marketplace where sellers and buyers meet, very similar to eBay, whilst BangGood is a company that purchase products from factories in China and in turn sell them to us. Both sites have their advantages/disadvantages. 

AliExpress has a system where the buyer has to confirm that they have received the goods and that said item arrived in advertised condition, and only then is the payment released to the seller. In my experience this works well. I bought a fairly large bearing from them, turned out the seller had put incorrect info in the advertisement and it was not the size I wanted. I filed a dispute and since they don't receive the payment until I'm happy, they were keen to resolve it and gave me half of the cost back. All in all I've probably ordered 20-25 things from AliExpress and, except for the aforementioned, I never had any issues and quality has been good overall. It's pretty much the same as buying from eBay, except for the payment system and, in many cases, it's the same sellers or at least items from the same factories. 

I tried the Bang-Good app but fairly quickly uninstalled it since there were lots of annoying quirks to it, and it felt much less honest than AliExpress with lots of clickbait-esque stuff. Shipping costs were also tucked away quite deep in the description and for a Swede like me they are usually quite substantial so not seeing them right away got annoying. I do imagine the customer service of Bang-Good is more consistent tough, since they are one big company, which might be a fairly large advantage if you buy more expensive things like a DRO.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 24, 2018)

BenW said:


> AliExpress has a system where the buyer has to confirm that they have received the goods and that said item arrived in advertised condition, and only then is the payment released to the seller. In my experience this works well.


Great post Ben.
I always judge a company that's in the business of selling goods like tools etc. by how they deal with their customers when there's a problem with the item sold or the transaction, if they genuinely want to resolve the matter to the satisfaction of the consumer, then they'll have me and many others for life.


----------



## Old Mud (Jul 25, 2018)

My 5 cents, I have dealt with Aili EX twice. Recently for a 3 Axis dro. my questions were answered promptly and by a person who actually knew his product. (And English) . Double bonus right there. Easy to deal with folks , Free shipping and reasonable time for shipping/ DSL.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 25, 2018)

It sound like both Ali express and Banggood are copying the Amazon system of customer service,which really is good news since the Amazon/s CS is top notch in my opinion so anything close to it is quite acceptable.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Boswell said:


> After reading this thread I checked out Aliexpress and quickly found some metric compression fittings for my one-shot lube system that I was struggling to find in US suppliers (M10x1 for 4mm and 6mm tubing). The price was good/great and they are on there way to me now.



A bit off topic. I found a local supplier in CLT that handles those metric compression fittings for the same reason. One phone call and 1 day later I had them. A bit pricey because I had to buy a minimum order of tubing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boswell (Jul 25, 2018)

jdedmon91 said:


> A bit off topic. I found a local supplier in CLT that handles those metric compression fittings for the same reason. One phone call and 1 day later I had them. A bit pricey because I had to buy a minimum order of tubing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you share the supplier name?   thx


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Boswell said:


> Can you share the supplier yes Lubromation 704 375 7704 is the Charlotte telephone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 25, 2018)

I've had surprisingly good experiences with Aliexpress.  I ordered a set of carbon fiber mountain bike wheels with the layup done to my spec, the hole pattern drilled to an offset that I specified, and even paint.  Those guys sent me photos of my parts being made at the factory (were mine because I also specified the color), and even sent photos of the final inspection.  Wow.  So I upped the game and spent a grand on a carbon fiber bike frame from a different company, also to my specifications.  They were happy to work with me on my customization requests, and they did some graphic design work based on a template I provided.  Again, the result was spectacular and the sales support was outstanding.

After that, I decided I would be fine with purchasing machinery direct from China.   Only problem is they don't sell old American machines.


----------



## gzoerner (Jul 26, 2018)

cathead said:


> Does anyone use BangGood?  There is a lot of machining stuff there, other stuff as well,  quite inexpensive.  Of course price isn't the
> only criterion.....



I recently bought a set of ER32 collets (2mm to 20mm), an MT3 ER32 chuck and spanner wrench from BangGood.  It took about 4 weeks to receive the parts that were in stock and another 4 weeks for the spanner that was on back order.  Everything arrived OK.  I made my own 36mm wrench for the chuck from some 3/16 material it had.

The collet chuck had runout of about 0.005. Not too good.  I was able to regrind it to about 0.0015 with my toolpost grinder made from a Harbor Freight flexible shaft grinder.  Each of the collets needed some tweaking with the grinder.  All in all I'm moderately satisfied.  Total price: about $80.

Glen


----------



## ddickey (Jul 26, 2018)

pontiac428 said:


> Wow.  So I upped the game and spent a grand on a carbon fiber bike frame from a different company, also to my specifications.


If you don't mind me asking what did you end up paying for the frame?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 26, 2018)

ddickey said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you end up paying for the frame?


I would have to dig through my email archive to find the base price, but IIRC the frame ended up being about 700 USD after being extorted by the German customs office.


----------



## sjr (Sep 23, 2018)

i bought a 3 axis dro from aliexpress that turned into a nightmare
seller was really stupid in trying to scam me and i managed to salvage some refund from buyer protection there but they said id have to 
pay return shipping if i wanted complete refund would have been alot
idiot seller offered evidence that reason they sent longer scale was due to shrinkage among alot of other crazy stuff , dro did not read ref index to reset zero , calc function was intermittent, seller sent message saying  needed new motherboard then  stopped responding , they had given plenty of evidence for the buyer protection to give me a partial refund
hxx brand dro kit   , ebay might cost more but may have better protection  ive read stories of people screwed


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 23, 2018)

The DRO vendor Siton is supposed to be good, was that who you had trouble with?
mark


----------



## sjr (Sep 23, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> The DRO vendor Siton is supposed to be good, was that who you had trouble with?
> mark


shenzhen hxx precision instruments, they have multiple listings that all say company store i dont get it really but i had the misfortune to deal with one of them


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 23, 2018)

sjr said:


> i managed to salvage some refund from buyer protection there but they said id have to
> pay return shipping if i wanted complete refund would have been alot


That's one more reason I always prefer to pay with paypal if possible.
you could request a refund for shipping the item back,if the order is paid with paypal and the buyer is signed up for  free return shipping.
  I don't know exactly under what conditions and have not tried it myself but it is worth knowing about this service.
https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/returnshipping/activated
https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/returnshipping/terms-and-conditions

You’ll need to upload a copy of your return shipping receipt that clearly shows:
1. The amount you paid for shipping.
2. The date you shipped the item.
If your receipt does not show the address you returned the item to, take a picture of the package clearly displaying the address, before you return it.


----------



## sjr (Sep 24, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> That's one more reason I always prefer to pay with paypal if possible.
> you could request a refund for shipping the item back,if the order is paid with paypal and the buyer is signed up for  free return shipping.
> I don't know exactly under what conditions and have not tried it myself but it is worth knowing about this service.
> https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/returnshipping/activated
> ...



pay pal wanted 8 bucks fee i took a chance on the ali express buyer protection , still waiting for my refund amount but they have a partial refund as option that i have chose, hope they make good on it


----------



## sjr (Sep 24, 2018)

Old Mud said:


> My 5 cents, I have dealt with Aili EX twice. Recently for a 3 Axis dro. my questions were answered promptly and by a person who actually knew his product. (And English) . Double bonus right there. Easy to deal with folks , Free shipping and reasonable time for shipping/ DSL.


what vender did you buy from


----------



## COMachinist (Sep 24, 2018)

I have bought from Aliexpress in the past but no more. I found that any savings on sume things, and the quality is not worth the long arrival times and the head aches of tring to get customer service issues settled, just is not worth the trouble. I just don’t buy from main land china at all. If a vendor as a U.S. suppler then I will consider buying China. like Shars, Presion Mathes, Grizzly and a few others like Amazon. I don’t buy from chinabay sellers either.
CH


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 24, 2018)

gzoerner said:


> I recently bought a set of ER32 collets (2mm to 20mm), an MT3 ER32 chuck and spanner wrench from BangGood.  It took about 4 weeks to receive the parts that were in stock and another 4 weeks for the spanner that was on back order.  Everything arrived OK.  I made my own 36mm wrench for the chuck from some 3/16 material it had.
> 
> The collet chuck had runout of about 0.005. Not too good.  I was able to regrind it to about 0.0015 with my toolpost grinder made from a Harbor Freight flexible shaft grinder.  Each of the collets needed some tweaking with the grinder.  All in all I'm moderately satisfied.  Total price: about $80.
> 
> Glen




Interesting post.  8 weeks to get the parts, and what was received was a sort of kit of partially machined  parts that you have to finish yourself.  The
fact that gzoerner was basically satisfied shows how different expectations can be and at $80.00, at least the price was good.  After reading
posts like this, and discussions of HF etc., it boils down to the fact that when ordering Chinese stuff, you just are rolling the dice, and when
the parts arrive you find out what came up.


----------



## sjr (Oct 4, 2018)

a month later and still waiting for ali express buyer protection to give me the refund that they awarded me in this dispute.


----------



## sjr (Oct 5, 2018)

just to lighten things up, in my dispute with an ali express dro seller who claimed to be a company store but who knows i see multiple supposed factory stores , one of his reasons he posted in my dispute 

"why i give the buyer 540mm, because this is normal phenomenal on scales, the scales will have aging phenomenon when you use it one year later, so we usually give you more 20mm, normal buyer know it is ok and happy"

BUYER BEWARE is the bottom line.


----------



## RobertHaas (Oct 5, 2018)

In the sellers defense many of the DRO "brokers" have sold many of the scales to the customers requested sizes only to have the buyer return them because they were too short. So they default to a 10MM over length on each end of the sweep . Just because you can measure accurately the seller has many or maybe even most of their buyers that are not as proficient as yourself.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 5, 2018)

RobertHaas said:


> In the sellers defense many of the DRO "brokers" have sold many of the scales to the customers requested sizes only to have the buyer return them because they were too short. So they default to a 10MM over length on each end of the sweep . Just because you can measure accurately the seller has many or maybe even most of their buyers that are not as proficient as yourself.


Agreed.  Buyers do not seem to understand, regardless of the instructions supplied, that fitting a scale that is the same length as the axis travel is nearly impossible to do without causing problems in use, it will result in crashes.  Buyers also often use the axis travel listed on the manual, sometimes a manual found online.  It is simply asking for trouble to not have some extra travel beyond what the axis is actually capable of moving.  It also makes it a lot easier to install the scale without a lot of hassle.  A scale shorter than the axis travel, or mounted so either or both ends are short of the axis travel, can and WILL get broken at some point, good intentions not withstanding.  Murphy's Law...


----------



## Boswell (Oct 5, 2018)

all great reasons to use magnetic scales that can be cut to length


----------



## 8mpg (Oct 8, 2018)

I have used aliexpress a few times with great success. My glass DRO scales came from there and no problems. Came to the length I ordered. Just wish I ordered a longer Z axis


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 19, 2019)

I will add to this conversation.  Ordered a SNS-3V 3 axis DRO from Shenzhen Siton Technology on AliExpress.  The guy is Wilson Huang.  They sent me the 3 glass scales but the head was a two axis SNS-2V.  He wants me to ship just the head back at my expense and he will ship a new 3 axis head.  GRRRRR.  Should have just bought from Precision Matthews and been done.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 19, 2019)

7milesup said:


> I will add to this conversation.  Ordered a SNS-3V 3 axis DRO from Shenzhen Siton Technology on AliExpress.  The guy is Wilson Huang.  They sent me the 3 glass scales but the head was a two axis SNS-2V.  He wants me to ship just the head back at my expense and he will ship a new 3 axis head.  GRRRRR.  Should have just bought from Precision Matthews and been done.



I'm pretty sure on AliExpress you can open a dispute, similar to eBay. They obviously didn't ship what you had ordered. Seller should be on hook for shipping back incorrect head and sending correct head to you.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah, I am trying to figure out how to do that now.  There is a "Open Dispute" button on the order page but that has more to do with whether the seller sent the items vs. did they send the correct items.  
I don't get really torqued about stuff but he does want me to ship the item back which will cost me $52, and that will not happen.  I would be better off selling the head I have on eBay and just get a 3 axis head.  The scales that he sent appear to be correct.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2019)

I have ordered several items from AliExpress. Including a DRO, and some VFD’s.
Like with eBay, i try to be choosy based upon the vendor’s reputation.
I have only had one problem. One vendor send a couple panel meters in a envelope. Naturally, they were broken. They kept asking for more pictures and pushing the resolve-by date back. AliExpress’s disputes people stepped in and issued a refund, with no return needed.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 20, 2019)

cathead said:


> Does anyone use BangGood?  There is a lot of machining stuff there, other stuff as well,  quite inexpensive.  Of course price isn't the
> only criterion.....



I have used banggood for a variety of items, I find that they vary from rubbish that doesn't work, to fairly good quality items that are both cheap and they actually work, so it's a bit of a lucky dip. Delivery times vary a lot too.

Another one I use is Kogan, they don't have the range, but so far no rejects.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

I opened a dispute with AliExpress last night.  I am not holding out much hope though.   
If I made the same mistake he did, I would ship the guy a new head and a pre-paid return label.  BUT, he is still trying to make a small profit or something by having me pay for a return that was his fault.  I expect that he will drag this out.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

He is my list of messages so far...

"Dear,

Sorry for the mistake from our warehouse, how about return to us and exchange a 3 axis display? Sorry again.

Regards,
Wilson"

and I thought, hmmmm, how about not.  How about you send me the correct one. So I asked for a prepaid shipping label and here is what I got next..

"Dear
Please send the single display to our address as following, needs not send other parts(cable, manual etc.), only display is fine, please send by post office, which is cheaper.

Our address is 

Name: Huang Wei
Add: 406 Room, Huayuan Building, Guangtai Road 307#, Nancheng District, Dongguan, Guangdong, China
Post code: 523073
Tel: 008615338371895

Any problems please feel free to contact me.

Regards,
Wilson" 

So now I opened a dispute asking for some money back.  I would rather he just send me the correct head and be done with it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 20, 2019)

7milesup said:


> So now I opened a dispute asking for some money back. I would rather he just send me the correct head and be done with it


That's would be great customer service on his part if he did that but some of these sellers are "drop shippers" and don't even know the content of the kits they're selling, I would email Aliexpress customer service and ask them to step in on your behalf .


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 20, 2019)

The seller does not get his money until you acknowledge receipt of the item.  Do not do so until you are completely happy with your purchase.  I have had better luck with Aliexpress purchases than I have had with eBay...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 20, 2019)

7milesup said:


> I will add to this conversation.  Ordered a SNS-3V 3 axis DRO from Shenzhen Siton Technology on AliExpress.  The guy is Wilson Huang.  They sent me the 3 glass scales but the head was a two axis SNS-2V.  He wants me to ship just the head back at my expense and he will ship a new 3 axis head.  GRRRRR.  Should have just bought from Precision Matthews and been done.



Don't give in. Insist that he pay return shipping or simply ship you the right one without returning the one you have. It was, after all, his screw-up. If you haven't already, read up on Aliexpress' Buyer Protection and look into opening a dispute. That may motivate the seller to be a little more accommodating.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

I did open a dispute last night.  However, I acknowledged receipt of the order without knowing that the buyer then gets his money.  I will continue to pursue this.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

Just got a message from him that he will send me the correct 3 axis head.  Good news (I hope).


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 21, 2019)

Sometimes sellers just need a little nudge in the right direction.
Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 23, 2019)

Wilson has sent me a new 3 axis head unit.  Just got the tracking number this morning.  

I believe the first couple of emails in my conversation was not actually Wilson, but as someone mentioned earlier in this thread, most likely one of his underlings.  I do not have to send the 2 axis head back either due to shipping costs.


----------



## Jester966 (Jan 23, 2019)

7milesup said:


> Wilson has sent me a new 3 axis head unit.  Just got the tracking number this morning.
> 
> I believe the first couple of emails in my conversation was not actually Wilson, but as someone mentioned earlier in this thread, most likely one of his underlings.  I do not have to send the 2 axis head back either due to shipping costs.



Would you like to sell me the 2-axis head?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 23, 2019)

Sure!   

As soon as I get my three axis head I will let this one go.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, that turned out pretty darn good for you!
Glad to hear that the seller made it right.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 29, 2019)

UPDATE!
The Brown truck delivered my new 3 axis DRO to me today!  So Wilson, from Siton Technologies came through.  

I still have the two axis DRO head because it cost more to ship it to Canada than it was worth.  Crazy why shipping something to the same piece of dirt with a made up border can cost so much. 
Also, my new 3 axis head did not come with any hardware so I will have to use the hardware from the other head for mounting it.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 29, 2019)

While a little irritating, a very satisfactory resolution. Really hard to complain. Congrats.


----------

